
Google Gives Up on Google+ as a Facebook Rival - ryanmonroe
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/07/27/google-gives-up-on-google-as-a-facebook-rival/?mod=LS1
======
mark_l_watson
So what if G+ only has a few hundred million active users. Why does G have to
"win" at social media. They created a nice service, and they have another
business that makes money.

